# Elgin Twin 20 parts needed...



## fordmike65 (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm trying to get all the correct parts together so hopefully I can begin the restoration process as soon as my finances allow. I am in need of the correct flat-sided crank nut, some chain adjusters and a brake arm strap. Thank you! Mike


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hope fxo550 doesn't mind me borrowing pics from the beautiful brown Twin he recently sold...


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 17, 2012)

Also looking for a complete headset for my Pacemaker. I believe it is the same as the Twin. If not, please correct me.


----------



## fxo550 (Dec 17, 2012)

fordmike65 said:


> Hope fxo550 doesn't mind me borrowing pics from the beautiful brown Twin he recently sold...




Your welcome,thanks Freddie


----------



## fxo550 (Dec 17, 2012)

*adjuster*

I have a pair $30 shipped

I will look for a strap that i think i have.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 2, 2013)

Still on the lookout for a headset and a couple crank nuts. If I have to buy a crankset to get them, so be it. Thanks!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 5, 2013)

Bumparino


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 7, 2013)

Still need a headset & 2 crank nuts. Thanks!


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 7, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> Still on the lookout for a headset and a couple crank nuts. If I have to buy a crankset to get them, so be it. Thanks!




The crank nuts vary from Westfield to Murray.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 7, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> The crank nuts vary from Westfield to Murray.




Thanks for the info. As you stated in my Twin 20 thread, this is Westfield built.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 21, 2013)

Still looking for cranknuts and a headset....


----------



## fordmike65 (May 23, 2013)

Got a headset nut. Thanks Bike! Still looking for a couple cranknuts....


----------



## geech34-2nd (May 23, 2013)

*Chain adjusters*

Go to rat rod bikes & look up a member by the name of Klunk!  ---  he sells NOS chain adjusters for 10.00 a pair or 3 pairs for 25.00. I'm also looking for the crown nut & crank nut for these bikes if you find any extras---good luck


----------



## fordmike65 (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for the tip! I woulda picked some up, but I recently got some. I was able to purchase a SW floating front & rear wheelset for my Twin, and luckily the seller included the chain adjusters with them.


----------

